# Help with batteling Black Bush Algae needed



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi 

I need help getting rid of Black Bush Algae now. I have 10Gl fish tank that originaly had 6 neons 3 guppies and 1 swordtail, 3 smal catfish and few cherry shrims. As I've got hair algae a few weeks ago, in batteling it I added 2 clear up crus with are 3 ottocats and 3 amano shrimps. Now after removing half of the pants and leaving only ones that were growing Java fern windelove and not very well doing Amazon sword and adding more bushes of java fern and Windelove to battle the green algae in addition of cleaning cru (I have 5 bushes in total) I've got Black Bush algae on decorations and some java fern. 
I do regular 20% weekly watter changes and gravel and glass cleaning and all the fishes are active and healphy. With addition of cleaning cru I may overwelmed my tank but I'm not sure wat else to do.
I'm not sure what I can do by cleaning it without removing decarations and plants from my fish tank. My lighting is good as well as I have 3watt per galon as my light is:
My lighting is:
This is special light "Lfe-GLO" bulbs designed by Hagen. And this is what it says on them
- Ideal for planted acuariums
- 6500k natural daylight color temperature
- superior color rendering
- high efficency light output, 64 luments per watt
- stimulates active plant growth
It's a special scu-in florecent light bolbs two by 15W each.
photo period 7hrs (5PM-midnight)
Half of my life stock is dedicated of keeping my fish tank in balance and it still out of balance. I can't use florish excel in my tank as it will kill my shrims and I also have AC20 filter with carbon in it. This is two months old fish tank and when I started it it looked nice and easy now it taking most of my time and money to keep it in balance to the extend that I'm almost ready to dismental it. 
Any help will be appriciated


----------

